# Радиоволновая хирургия



## Елизаветочка (29 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день! Очень нужна информация!
С рождения сколиоз. В 2006 году делали операцию на позвоночнике - установили металло-конструкцию. При выписке сказали исключить процедуры с электро- и магнитотерапией. 
В данный момент имеются проблемы по гинекологии и необходимо радиоволновое воздействие. 
Вопрос: есть ли противопоказания данному виду лечения?


----------

